# Sliding table for Miter Saw?



## Button43 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hey guys I am in the process of re-configuring my whole garage to turn it in to a woodworking shop and I ran in to an issue last night. I am/was planning to build a miter saw station for my Dewalt DW708 sliding miter saw, but when I put it on a temp bench in the position I want to put it I ran in to an issue I know a lot of people encounter - it takes up too much space. In the position where it has room to slide in and out, and to be able to do miters, it sticks too far out in to my workspace. I am in a 2 car garage, with laundry, 3 motorcycles, and a motorcycle lift so space is at a premium.

I am thinking I have two options. The first is to buy a new saw like the Kapex, Bosch, or Hitatchi which need zero clearance behind them so I can push it flush against the wall. It is hard to justify buying a new saw when I have a perfectly good saw, especially since there are tools that I don't have at all that the money would be better spent on.

My second option is to perhaps build some sort of sliding tray that the miter saw sits on that can be pulled out when I need to use it and can be pushed back out of the way when not in use.

I am leaning towards the second option, and I was thinking I could make the sliding saw tray with some heavy duty drawer slides, but I am worried that the saw and tray will sag, when extended out, putting the saw out of square with the bench fences I plan on building in to the station. I don't have drywall on the wall so the saw has a few extra inches to go back between the studs. In total I think I only need the saw to slide out 7 or 8 inches.

Does anyone have any information on this type of set up? I have been looking around online but haven't come up with much. Does anyone have any other creative solutions to my issue?

Thanks in advance.

Chris


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

I would use wood slides. Build a box underneath with slots similar to table saw miter slots. Think table saw sled.

Use hardwood and wax the surfaces or maybe a melamine material.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I would probably get a pair of folding shelf brackets for a drop-down
shelf. You'd lift the shelf up and scoot the saw forward.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

The wood slides with the steel gears from an old multiple leaf dinning table may be an option.


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

cut a hole in the wall and build a bump out.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Chris. Here is my solution. The base my miter saw sits on is a torsion box and the runners are just hardwood strips. I had it about 3 or 4 years and though it isn't pretty it still works very well.

I had to install a couple of panels that the base slides under to prevent dust falling into the next shelf when the base is pulled out. One panel is connected to the back to cover the small space when the base is shoved in and another panel attached on top of the back part of the base that slides under the other panel to cover the space created when the base is pulled out. Clear as mud? Makes it easier to vacuum up the dust.

""

""


----------



## Button43 (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback guys. If I combined Ron's and Loren's suggestion, but making a flip up shelf support with the miter slots cut in it it would probably work pretty well.

That is a slick set up Mike. Are your runners underneath? Do you get any deflection when the miter saw is out? Any other details about the construction would be great - that looks like a set up I am going for.

Cheers.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

I put runners on the top and bottom sides to prevent and tilting. No deflection!


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Alternatively, you could make a cabinet stand with two castors on the back and legs on the front. When you are using the saw, lift the bench at the front, pull it out, put it back down in position, when you're finished, push it back.


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

chris…i am going thru a 2car garage remodel myself (inspector for rough in comes fri morning! wOOt!).
look at my 'before' pictures of my workspace here on LJ's and my table saw/router/mitre work station. this is my version of fliptop mitre saw that i will be going for a version 2 here shortly.


----------

